# Ray Dionaldo's Greece Tour Tops 375 attendees!!!



## Guro Harold (Nov 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Just got in from the flight.  More details and pictures will follow.

This was an awesome tour!!!

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Master Michael Kossivakis organized a hugely successful FCS-Kali seminar tour in Greece which was held from November 21st  November 24th, 2003 with a total number of 375 attendees!!!

There were about 34 different styles represented from all the participants from several countries and regions including Greece, Cyprus, and Europe.  There were numerous martial arts students of all levels and military/police personnel as well.

For the two-day seminar, there were 54 instructor level participants, 35 assistant instructors/black belts, and 158 students of all levels.

Here is the breakdown per each event:

Event:  Master Michael Kossivakiss Greek Martial Arts School
Location: Patras, Greece
Date: 11/21/2003
22 participants and 30 spectators

Event:  President Hotel (Main Event)
Location: Athens, Greece
Date: 11/22/2003  11/23/2003
203 participants and 42 paid spectators

Event:  Jeet Kune Do/Kali School
Location: Athens, Greece
Date: 11/24/2003
33 participants and 10 spectators

Event: IKKA Kenpo School
Location: Peristeri, Greece
Date: 11/24/2003
23 participants and 12 spectators


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Jeet Kune Do School Picture


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Ed Parker's IKKA School Picture


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2003)

IT sounds likeit was a very successful trip.

Congratulations
:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 28, 2003)

that's some turnout.  Call me selfish, but I really hope or Gatherings don't get THAT big. Remember the days when it was only like less than 10 people?  I miss that training.  I'm happy things are picking up for Ray, and it gives us alot of people to play with, but theres nothing like the good'ol days!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Andy,

The instructor's gathering helps meet that need because the group can only so big.  Did you hear about the last one?

Hope you and Aldon can check out the instructor's gathering this year.

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Please notice in the picture the lights that go back to the back wall.  The people stretched back to there!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Guro Ray publically gave credit to mainly two individuals that also will be stated here:

He gave credit to the late Grandmaster of Modern Arnis Remy A, Presas

and to

Grand Tuhon of Sayoc-Kali, Christopher Sayoc.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2003)

How was the food?


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

HI Arnisador,

The food was awesome!!! Michael Kossivakis, the seminar host kept us well fed!!!!  I am going to post about the food and the other cool things that he did for us in my personal account of the trip.

Palusut


----------

